

Making Electricity from Air - JunkDNA
http://dilbert.com/blog/entry/making_electricity_from_air/

======
trcollinson
Their theory and practice seems quite sound. I tend to agree with Mr. Adams
that this could very well be a failure, though I certainly doubt it is a hoax
of any kind. These people seem to really believe in the technology they are
creating and they want to test the scale of their theory.

One draw back to this is their Indiegogo campaign production quality is a bit
lacking. I would love to say that you should not judge a book by its cover.
But let's face it, just about everyone judges a book by it's cover! A general
face lift to the campaign site and more scientific information would
significantly increase the credibility.

